# Perineal repair



## Thouvenel (Apr 1, 2016)

Patient is 80 days PP from vaginal delivery w/ 2nd degree laceration.  Presents for repair of laceration.  Surgeon isn't delivering physician.  Question is 59300 (or is this to be used directly after delivery) which then leaves 57200 which is non-obstectrical??  Any ideas???


----------



## jdibble (Apr 5, 2016)

Thouvenel said:


> Patient is 80 days PP from vaginal delivery w/ 2nd degree laceration.  Presents for repair of laceration.  Surgeon isn't delivering physician.  Question is 59300 (or is this to be used directly after delivery) which then leaves 57200 which is non-obstectrical??  Any ideas???



You could possible use a repair code - Intermediate or Complex depending on the size and documentation of the procedure. I also found this information on Supercoder under the description for procedure 59300:

_Vaginal and cervical tears are complications of delivery and their repair is not part of the episiotomy. Add a modifier 22, Unusual Procedural Service to the delivery code if the repair is done at the time of delivery, or report a separate code, if the repair is done at a separate operative session. To bill the repair of a cervical laceration, report 57720, Trachelorrhaphy, plastic repair of uterine cervix, vaginal approach. *To bill for the repair of vaginal tears, report 59899, Unlisted procedure, maternity care and delivery and compare the work to 57200.*_

I am not sure if someone has a different idea of what to use...


----------

